# what's the best mp3 replacement player for my mk4 jetta?



## taperedmind157 (Dec 4, 2008)

my monsoon player failed- what should I get both CD and mp3 capable?


----------



## geochan (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: what's the best mp3 replacement player for my mk4 jetta? (taperedmind157)*

I'm wondering the same thing...have you changed it yet?


----------



## Andre78 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: what's the best mp3 replacement player for my mk4 jetta? (taperedmind157)*

How about a Phatnoise audio system


----------

